# TROPHY trout, BIG boxes and HAPPY clients!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The back half of last week(Thur & Fri) the wind was pumping pretty good, so wading was the ticket to putting fish in the box. Saturday the wind laid down and drifting produced some great boxes and trophy trout. Each day the best bite was late morning or in the afternoon. We didn't fish Sun because the front rolled through late Sat and their was a 30+mph north wind pumping.

We have the following openings coming up:
April 25-27, 30
May 1-4, 8-11, 14-18, 21-31
June 1, 4-7, 12-15, 19-29

Most of those dates only have 1-2 boats open, so they won't last long as we are getting calls and emails daily filling them.

To book or get more info, contact Daniel:
979-240-5312 Call or Text, make sure and leave a VM
[email protected] Email

Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you and putting you on the fish!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Fletcher put his group on an afternoon SOLIDS smash session while looking for trophy trout. They lost a GIANT at the boat, but as you can see they still had a great afternoon on the water. Have boats open this Wed, Thur & Sun for anyone interested in catching some fish.


----------

